# Tony + Tina glitter eye pencils



## ninabruja (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 
_I'd like to know too.  and has anybody ever used the Tony and Tina glitter eye pencils?  how do they compare to those?_

 
i bought a ton of those because they were on clearance at marshall's. the tony and tina company went out of business, i think. nothing is on the sephora site and they don't have a website anymore as far as i know..


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninabruja* 
_i bought a ton of those because they were on clearance at marshall's. the tony and tina company went out of business, i think. nothing is on the sephora site and they don't have a website anymore as far as i know.._

 
Yeah, Tony & Tina is dead as a company.  I was talking to one of their former artists last week.  They've been gone for like a year (I can't believe I never even noticed)...

She said they were TJ Maxx, Marshalls, and such for awhile (which apparenly horrified all former employees).  I see a ton of it on ebay now.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninabruja* 
_i bought a ton of those because they were on clearance at marshall's. the tony and tina company went out of business, i think. nothing is on the sephora site and they don't have a website anymore as far as i know.._

 

Yes, I noticed that too!  Where did they go?  Another question to add to my post!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Mar 27, 2006)

I just sold 3 of my BNIB Tony & Tina glitter eyeliner pencils on e-bay for $55. I guess these are highly coveted.


----------



## lianna (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmm...I have about 7 of the T&T pencils and they're really pretty but they're a bit rough and tug at my lids. I'm hopng that MAC comes out with a smoother version of them.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Mar 27, 2006)

Giltter? I thought they had "pearl"?

Regardless, the T&T glitter liners are the BEST.  I used to manage a shop that sold T&T and accumulated ALL of their glitters liners. SO, if the mac liners were anything like them we'd be lucky.

Though, I've kind of out-grown the glitter so I'm hoping for pearl!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 2, 2006)

I have the blue one. It's really pretty, but if it gets slightly warm it turns into a mushy mess.  On the other hand, if it is not warm at all it can be kinda rough as mentioned above.  My favorite T&T product is the universal color dust.


----------



## user3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninabruja* 
_i bought a ton of those because they were on clearance at marshall's. the tony and tina company went out of business, i think. nothing is on the sephora site and they don't have a website anymore as far as i know.._

 

Yes they did go out of business
Here's a thread you can read about when it happened
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...highlight=Tony


----------

